# Thoscora acca



## Donde (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Oct 24, 2020)

Wow, that is some moth.  Very well taken too.  Well done.


----------



## Overread (Oct 24, 2020)

WOW that's one fancy looking moth!


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 24, 2020)

Donde said:


>



This is fantastic, I'd really love to see this creature with its wings spread, must be sensational!


----------



## terry_g (Oct 24, 2020)

Its wearing its winter coat.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 29, 2020)

Nice shot of a cool looking moth.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 29, 2020)

That might be the most interesting moth I have ever seen! Great photo, too.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 1, 2020)

Very good shot......


----------

